# ¿Les gusta la Fórmula 1? Este año tiene muy buena pinta.



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 20, 2012)

Saludos! Este fin de semana hay carreras de Fórmula 1, y aunque estamos a principio de temporada la cosa está que arde.
Este año parece (de momento) que no hay un supercoche. Aunque algunas marcas tengan bastante más velocidad punta, otras conserven mejor las ruedas, etc... cada uno con su setup logran estar casi al mismo nivel. Victoria de Rosberg, otra de Alonso... Sergio Pérez (que creo que debutó el año pasado) acechando a los primeros... Schumacher vuelve a salir en primera línea...
Buah! Qué bonitas van a ser las carreras este año!
Vamos Alonsooo!


----------



## smd10 (Abr 27, 2012)

Pues a mí sí me gusta bastante la F1. Y como bien dices, este año parece que promete!!



TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Vamos Alonsooo!


----------



## juisro (May 4, 2012)

Esta muy competitiva , no como en años anteriores que uno antes que empesara la carrera ya sabia el nombre del ganador , ahora hay varios postulantes .


----------



## smd10 (May 13, 2012)

Muy buena la carrera de hoy, victoria de Maldonado, y Alonso 2º que se sitúa en la clasificacion a la par de Vettel...


----------

